# iPad 3 A5X freeze ???



## 001 (31 Août 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je viens tout fraîchement de m'inscrire sur ce forum afin de vous exposer mon problème auquel, j'espère, vous trouverez une explication !

Le fait est que je possède depuis mars 2012 un ipad de troisième génération que j'utilise assez peu, il est vrai. Mon problème est que des le début et que ce soit dans des applications non lourdes (Flipboard, Le Monde...) ou même dans l'os, les freeze sont constants... J'aurais donc quelques questions :

- est ce que ce problème est connu sur ma génération d'iPad ??? ( il faut aussi savoir que je vide souvent la ram... Mauvais ou pas d'ailleurs ??? )

- est ce que le passage à ios 7 rend ios encore moins fluide ???

- Est ce que mon problème est isolé ???

- je soupçonne la puce A5X d'être très légère au niveau CPU pour faire tourner mon ipad, ai-je tort ???

Merci d'avance !


----------

